# rc.conf y limpiar de kernel viejos (SOLUCIONADO)

## dmery

Gentoonitas,

Saludos a todos, aqui les comento una cuestion a ver si me pueden dar una mano. Pasa que todavia no entiendo bien la cuestion del etc-update (a menudo "meto la pata"). La primer medida que tome para no molestar a cada rato es cada vez que tengo archivos para updatear, los copio en mi /home, tanto los viejos como los nuevos, cosa que si "meto la pata" repongo los viejos y sigo adelante.

Bien el otro dia quedo para updatear el <rc.conf>, copie el archivo original en mi /home y lo sustitui por el nuevo <._cfg0000_rc.conf>, paso que despues tuve problemas, lo que origino mi post "ayuda urgente"; gracias a la ayuda de los companieros lo pude resolver (repuse el rc.conf original utilizando Knoppix), pero lamentablemente perdi el archivo <._cfg0000_rc.conf>, a partir de ahi copio ambos archivos (original y actualizacion) en mi /home. Ahi va la pregunta: como puedo "recuperar" el archivo <._cfg0000_rc.conf> ? Debo hacerlo del portage ? Pasa que esa configuracion me resolvia dos problemas que aparecen en el momento de "bootear"; algo como que no debo seguir utilizando:

/etc/hostname sino /etc/conf.d/hostname

/etc/rc.conf sino /etc/conf.d/keyboard

/etc/rc.conf sino /etc/conf.d/clock

Creo que se refiere al hostname, el teclado y la actualizacion del reloj, estos dos ultimos los pude resolver cuando actualice con etc-update el rc.conf, claro que me dio problema y no podia cargar el KDE, lo que motivo -knoppix mediante- que retornara el original rc.conf.

La otra cuestion es que finalmente pude configurar el nuevo kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 y me quedan dos anteriores (2.6.12-gentoo-r3 y 2.6.7-gentoo-r11). Como puedo limpiar esos anteriores kernels que no me interesan sin correr riesgos y limpiando el sistema de "restos" inservibles?  Solo debo borrar en /etc/boot los archivos referido a esos dos kernels, ademas borrar en /usr/share/src los archivos y directorios de ambos kernel antiguos ?

Amigos gracias por la ayuda

Salu2

Daniel Mery  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

El archivo /etc/rc.conf pertenece al paquete sys-apps/baselayout asi es que para obtener el archivo de la ultima actualizacion puedes hacer un

```
# emerge --noconfmem baselayout
```

Lo interesante de este comando es el parametro --noconfmem, que leyendo la ayuda de emerge verás que sirve justo para lo que tu quieres:

```
# emerge --help

...

--noconfmem

              Portage keeps track of files that have been placed into

              CONFIG_PROTECT directories, and normally it will not merge the

              same file more than once, as that would become annoying. This

              can lead to problems when the user wants the file in the case

              of accidental deletion. With this option, files will always be

              merged to the live fs instead of silently dropped.

...
```

Sobre el otro asunto, puedes ver una lista de todas las versiones de kernels (y otros porgramas) instalados con el comando

```
# emerge prune -p
```

Con todos los kernels que ya no necesites haz los siguiente:

 Desinstalarlo con emerge -C =nombre_del_kernel-version

 Borrar el directorio /usr/src/nombre_del_kernel-version

Borrar el directorio /lib/modules/nombre_del_kernel-version

Espero haberte ayudado.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## dmery

Stolz, 

muchas gracias por tu ayuda, como siempre fue positiva. Una ultima preguntita:

con emerge -C <package> puedo borrar todos los que no estan protegidos en la lista que genera <emerge prune -p>, por ejemplo los kde 3.3.2 o 3.2.2, dado que ya estoy utilizando le 3.4.1. ?

Stolz, gracias nuevamente y permiteme felicitarte por tu posicion como moderador, muchos exitos en tu gestion, con seguridad realizaras una excelente labor.

Salu2 

Daniel Mery

 :Smile: 

----------

## zorth

hola.

creo que ahi te puedo ayudar.

alguien posteo no recuerdo quien, esta serie de comandos para desinstalar como comentas, un kde.3.x, en el caso siguiente, un 3.3x

si quieres quitar un 3.2x sustituye el 3\.3 por un 3\.2. pruebalo y veras lo bien que va  :Smile: 

```

for x in `\ls /var/db/pkg/kde-base | grep '3\.3\.'`; do echo -n "$x "; done | xargs emerge unmerge --pretend

```

por supuesto, recuerda que al final va ese " --pretend ". quita el --pretend o pon en su lugar -v para verlo mejor  :Very Happy: 

saludos.

----------

